# Black Green Lantern was better.



## The Milkman (Aug 18, 2013)

You know its true.

Discuss.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuck Hal Jordan


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2013)

Yellow Green Lantern is better.


----------



## Veho (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Ethevion (Aug 19, 2013)

Na she's better


----------



## mucus (Aug 19, 2013)

green lantern sucks, so who even cares?


----------

